# Any ture street&mountain bikes?



## S13Dan (Oct 27, 2008)

I cannot be the only person the enjoys just cruising through town and finding gaps,jumps and riding any fun obstacle that comes my way. I also love to ride trails, so i would love a bike that is a happy medium. I know that such a bike would not be perfect for either but one that i could use for both(and be solid) to me would be invaluable. Note: the trails around here are pretty mild..

So my question is what bike should i consider? Dirt jump with a suspension fork? Or a tough ass hard tail mtn bike? Build my own? 

Or should i man up and have two more bikes to add to my small collection.

Any input is welcomed. ima newb.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

First question is how much are you willing to spend? A good amount of people asking this very question start off wanting to build a custom and then realize they laid out a 1-2K price bike. So if you're only prepared to pay $500 don't go down the road entertaining high end frames and components.

Figuring you want a mid range complete bike and since you're riding trails still you probably want gears. So look at some used Giant STPs or Specialized P series bikes. You could get lucky and find someone selling one of those with an upgraded jump fork and possibly a couple other upgraded tid bits like wheels.


----------



## S13Dan (Oct 27, 2008)

Im willing to spend around $1,000. I just want something that is bmx tough, but can handle some trails, gears are good. But i can deal with a single for a while. 

Any more than 1g, i will simply build exactly what i want over time. I realize i cannot match the prices of the major companies. 

I was just looking at a P1, seemed very simple. Was lacking good brakes and gears. But i like it.
Ill check out giant, we have a dealer here but i never was that impressed by a giant.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Giant has some good bikes across the board IMO. Stps are pretty popular and I can't recall ever hearing anything bad as far as frames cracking. Brakes not being ideal on the rig you purchase is a small and cheap deal.

If you were dead set on SS there are some more obsure companies to look into but I can't see you staying SS if you primarily are on trails. Look into some of the classifieds here and on ridemonkey.com. There's always great set ups for really good prices. Most upgraded their parts. Something to chew on.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

can you give us a better idea of what kind of street riding it is that you want to do?

if you are actually wanting to do grinds, etc., but with bigger wheels, maybe BMX 24" would be a good way to go for you.

like this:
https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/wethepeople-avenger-24-avenue-2010-bmx-bike.jpg

https://www.konasports.com/we-the-people-avenue-24-2010-bmx-bike-in-matte-dark-green.aspx

or for a more mtb angle: Haro all rigid Steel Reserve 1.1:









whether you want rigid fork or suspension fork is purely up to you. Giant STP is a good choice, as is Specialized P bikes etc.

*"Newb to urban/park"*
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=540190
*
Bike Suggestions *
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=534671

*Looking into starting DJ *
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=523801

*looking to get into urban / dirt jump *
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=511612

*Looking for new Urban bike....Give me some options.*
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=517454

*DJ bike questions *
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=508623
*
6'3" looking for a good urban bomber. *https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=508540

Medium Price Complete DJ/MTBMX bikes (550 to 750 range)
* Haro Thread, Steel Reserve
* DK Asterik
* Comencal Max Max 
* Mongoose Ritual

Higher Price Complete (750 - 1400)
* Specialized P1/P2/P3
* Giant STP
* Eastern Thunderbird, Eastern Nighttrain
* Blackmarket 357, Blackmarket Riot,

High end Frames
* Blackmarket MOB
* Superco Charger
* Doberman
* NS


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

I like doing the exact same stuff you mentioned, gaps, fun obstacles etc and trail riding on top of it. I recommend a DJ with a fork since you wanna hit the trails. Your best bet would be one of the Haro Steel Reserve models with a suspension fork maybe the 1.3. It's single speed but if you need gears for the trail i recommend the scott voltage 15 it is great! The only change you will need quick will be the fork. 
Good luck!


----------



## S13Dan (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been doing some research and i really like blk mrkt and the Specialized P's.
I will most likley end up buy what ever is available at the time I have the money, and that looks good. I will then prolly upgrade a few things to my liking. 

Im set on a 26er, i like to go fast. With a decent fork and SS will do. Gatta have hydro brakes no exceptions. Thanx for all the help guys hopefull ill have a new rig to show off here in a few weeks.

Unfortunatly i have no shop in my town that sells DJ bikes  so i will purchase without any kind of test ride.


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

Have you looked into any of the specialized p bikes or the p all mountain?


----------



## conidn10 (Aug 9, 2009)

terrible said:


> Have you looked into any of the specialized p bikes or the p all mountain?


i just picked up a p1 am with a few minor upgrdes for $225. i have not ridden much street or anything ridiculous but from doing bunnyhops and such i can say that while heavy it is capable


----------



## S13Dan (Oct 27, 2008)

Damn good deal, wish i lived in a bigger city sometimes..

To me 30lbs or so would be fine. 

I currently ride a tank that is prolly pushing 40lbs, and i use it around town as if it was a DJ bike...lol so im not to worried.


----------



## toph69 (May 28, 2010)

Holy S I was reading this thread for the exact same reason and then I realized, hey its my biking buddy, sup dude.. Our FS bikes are just getting old and are def too heavy. Dont know about you but I'm just waiting to find a good deal on a frame and build it from there over the next 2 months or so.

The only way is DJ, for our trails and where we ride, it makes sense.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

I only read through a couple responses, so I don't know whether it was mentioned or not: but the biggest issue I see here would be geometry. I ride a 2010 Specialized P1 which I use for commuting and just going out and doing some urban ride. After a little bit, my knees are FOOKING KILLING ME. Most DJ specific bikes have a fixed seat collar, meaning you cannot replace it with an quick release. This translating into, you cannot adjust your seat height without carrying around a 5-6mm allen. I'm about 5'10" and ride with my seat low. This is just something else to look out for.

Other than that, most DJ frames have mounts for a derailleur so all you've gotta do is buy a hanger. I ride mine as a SS with a 25t rear cog and it's decent gearing but I do find myself topping out a lot. You'd have you ride both to see which you prefer.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

Highly recommend a Jamis Komodo. It has a quick release seat also so you can raise it for trails. I don't know a better hybrid bike for under 1G. They are on sale at Jenson USA for under 500 which is highway robbery.

I ride urban and trails with this bike.


----------

